# R.L. Dabney vs. Alexander Campbell



## Grillsy (Jul 13, 2009)

Here is link to Dabney's critique of Campbellism. I thought that you all might like to read it.

http://www.dabneyarchive.com/Discussions V1/The System of Alexander Campbell.pdf


It was very important in its time. Given that at the time of Dabney writing his defense of Christian against Alexander Campbell's pernicious doctrine, Campbellism was sweeping America. Campbellism (independent Christian Churches/Churches of Christ) is on the rise today. In fact it is supposed to be one of the fastest growing "Christian" movements in the America...right behind Mormonism. It destroyed many Baptist (and some Presbyterian churches) when it originally reared its head. 

Happy reading! 

Thanks Bob (my fellow Brother Kentuckian) for the heads up. The link is now posted.


----------



## rbcbob (Jul 13, 2009)

I don't see the link ....


----------



## Grillsy (Jul 13, 2009)

I edited the OP the link is now there. Sorry.


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Jul 13, 2009)

Mighty long. Never heard of this "Campbellism". What kind of disease? 

Briefly, can someone enlighten me?


----------



## Grillsy (Jul 13, 2009)

XBlackWaterX said:


> Mighty long. Never heard of this \"Campbellism\". What kind of disease?
> 
> Briefly, can someone enlighten me?



I will be happy to. I assume the great hallmark of their theology is baptismal regeneration. But they also hide more heresies like Arianism, Modalism, Socinianism and Arminianism This Wikipedia entry is suprisingly accurate. Although a little more forgiving than I would be.

Restoration Movement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

If you have anymore questions let know. I have been around this "movement" all of my life and did my undergrad at one of their universities.


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Jul 13, 2009)

Grillsy said:


> XBlackWaterX said:
> 
> 
> > Mighty long. Never heard of this \"Campbellism\". What kind of disease?
> ...



Thank you, I will read it.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 13, 2009)

Statistically, there are a higher percentage of mega churches among the Restorationists (their prefered moniker) than any other denomination or group.

They are found in mainline (Disciples of Christ), broad evangelical (independent Christian churches) and fundamentalist (Church of Christ) flavors.

Many of the evidently independent "community" churches are actually Restorationists (typically of the independent Christian church variety).


----------



## Grillsy (Jul 13, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> Statistically, there are a higher percentage of mega churches among the Restorationists (their prefered moniker) than any other denomination or group.
> 
> They are found in mainline (Disciples of Christ), broad evangelical (independent Christian churches) and fundamentalist (Church of Christ) flavors.
> 
> Many of the evidently independent "community" churches are actually Restorationists (typically of the independent Christian church variety).



I actually don't think they even like being called Restorationists anymore...they want to be called Christians only. But to me that just gets confusing. They're a difficult group to deal with.


----------



## Grillsy (Jul 13, 2009)

And make no mistake this is a dangerous group. When I can find I will try post Boice's words about the Campbell-Stone movement.


----------



## Contra Marcion (Jul 13, 2009)

Just reading Dabney's words here make me want to stop and give thanks that I'm free from their system forever! I grew up in the COC - what a brainwashing!


----------



## Grillsy (Jul 13, 2009)

Contra Marcion said:


> Just reading Dabney's words here make me want to stop and give thanks that I'm free from their system forever! I grew up in the COC - what a brainwashing!



Jacob,

I am very thankful that there is someone else on here who has come out of the system. I am even more thankful that person is now in the OPC.
The CoC is probably the most vicious form of Campbellism.


----------



## Thomas2007 (Jul 13, 2009)

XBlackWaterX said:


> Mighty long. Never heard of this "Campbellism". What kind of disease?
> 
> Briefly, can someone enlighten me?



Oh, to make it easy and relevant to today, just think of it as the anabaptist's Federal Vision in the 19th century, but they refused our creeds as evil and our language.


----------



## Grillsy (Jul 13, 2009)

Thomas2007 said:


> XBlackWaterX said:
> 
> 
> > Mighty long. Never heard of this "Campbellism". What kind of disease?
> ...



LOL  I never really thought of it like that.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 14, 2009)

Grillsy said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > Statistically, there are a higher percentage of mega churches among the Restorationists (their prefered moniker) than any other denomination or group.
> ...



If you take a class in one of their schools on church history, it will inevitably be called "Restoration History" or the "History of the Restoration Movement" or some such thing. Calling themselves "only Chrisitans" is a pretty long term preference too. The full line is: "We are not the only Christians, we are only Christians." My comment was that they generally feel that "Campbellite" is a term of derision (besides they are "only Christians" not followers of Stone or Campbell), although they will accept historical lineage from the "Stone-Campbell" movement or Restoration Movement.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 14, 2009)

It is true that the American Restoration movement has a very bad theological base. But, I would ask that you pray for the people in this movement. There are some very good things going on in the movement today. There are streams within the movement that are urging a move to theological soundness.

If you want to have a viable dialogue with someone in one of those churches never use the term 'Campbellite' with them. That will do no good at all.


----------



## Grillsy (Jul 14, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> It is true that the American Restoration movement has a very bad theological base. But, I would ask that you pray for the people in this movement. There are some very good things going on in the movement today. There are streams within the movement that are urging a move to theological soundness.
> 
> If you want to have a viable dialogue with someone in one of those churches never use the term 'Campbellite' with them. That will do no good at all.



Lawrence you are absolutely right about not using the term Campbellite if you want to have a dialogue with one of them.

I used the term here simply to avoid any confusing among certain groups who would call themselves "Christian" or any of the other ambiguous nomenclatures that they claim.

-----Added 7/14/2009 at 11:55:40 EST-----



DMcFadden said:


> Grillsy said:
> 
> 
> > DMcFadden said:
> ...




When I took the class it was called Restoration Heritage (had to take it to graduate). To be honest when taking the class, I found it a little spooky, almost cultic.


----------

